# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  [Borderlands 2] Cheat engine table with a lot of stuff

## Bendiix

I am sharing my Cheat Engine table to whoever wants it.

It can give u more of anything really, even golden keys.

want to be a badass that can 1 shot anything or just a little extra cash its for you.

Hacked 255 keys already? no problem you can reset your keys and do it again with the CE table

It even has godmode  :Smile: 

Borderlands2.CT

----------

